# Can a Crested Gecko enclosure be too big?



## colby4898 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

I'm interested in getting a crested gecko at some point. I would, of course, like to it as cheap as possible. I am happy to buy as much as I need if I have to but the main question is regarding a spare exo-terra enclosure I have that my young bearded dragon used to inhabit.

I have seen in care sheets that a recommended size for a single adult crested gecko is 12 x 12 x 18. I have a spare 36 x 18 x 18. Now is it possible to have it too big? I understand that they are arboreal and appreciated height more than length, but as the height is still the recommended height does it should still be ok? I intend to pack it our with loads of real plants and make it as representative of a jungle as I possibly can. I understand that some lizards can be quite shy and bigger enclosures can make them stress. Is the crested gecko one of them?

Also if this enclosure is fine, would they be appreciative of maybe having a pool of some kind to take up a foot or so? Or any suggestions with what to do with the extra space.

Thank you for any advice in advance. I want to do as well as I can to make sure the animal is as happy as possible.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

A vivarium can never be too big no matter what anyone says. They survive fine in the wild and it's a little bigger than most vivariums... The problem that many run into is that they don't decorate it enough making the gecko feel exposed in turn this leads to stress. I use larger vivariums than you plan to use and the cresties get on fine. Pack the vivarium out with loads of branches and hiding spots. Really make it a jungle in there and there will be no problems. Something to consider is giving more than one food bowl. 

Adding a pool of water can be a nice feature but don't make it too big or deep. If you plant it up well there shouldn't be any extra space that needs filling.



Gavin.


----------



## colby4898 (Mar 29, 2015)

That's my thought. I have read in care sheets that is the enclosure is too big it can find it difficult to find food... that just seems ridiculous to me that i can't find food within a 4.5 foot area. 

I intend to make it a mini rainforest. If I were to add a water pool would this be used by the gecko it would it be purely for humidity and aesthetics? 

Also would a heat gradient be a good idea, as in a 12 - 18 inch wide cage as recommended I doubt there is a temperature gradient, but would it be necessary or useful? 

One other thing, do crested geckos appreciate company or do they just not really care whether there is company or not. 

Thank you for your response


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

I should have mentioned in the first post that a height of 18" won't really be enough especially if you are planting it. I think they need at least 2' of height excluding any substrate depths. The 3' length is brilliant but I feel the height isn't enough.

A pool may be used occasionally for drinking but it will be more for show than anything else. A heat gradient is essential. Due to the width of most vivariums the gradient is present from the top to the bottom and not from left to right as would be the case in, say, a leopard gecko or bearded dragon enclosure. Having the extra width give the added opportunity to let the gecko climb and stay cool at the same time.

They don't need company but will usually be fine given enough space. Males should never be kept together and mixed sex pairs/groups will mate and really should be kept separately.



Gavin.


----------



## colby4898 (Mar 29, 2015)

hm ok. I know exo terra do a 36x18x36 and a 36x18x24. I could sell my current one and put the money towards one of them.


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

Min recommended size for an adult is 45x45x60 (18x18x24)


----------

